

[JavaScript] PLYND, the easiest way to make a multiplayer game online - laurentsigal

In a few words:<p>Plynd empowers HTML5 developers to build great multiplayer games:<p>* No backend required: We provide the infrastructure! You can save and retrieve all the data you need about your game without setting up any server. Even better, you can register some javascript functions to be run server-side.<p>* Full multiplayer environment: We provide the coding-expensive experience of setting up a multiplayer game: Authentication flow, invitation, matching, notifications, chat, and more ; all automatically there for your players to enjoy.<p>== Demo ==<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;armsrace.plynd.com - our own adaptation of the famous Risk game - is a showcase of the technology.<p>The tutorial http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.plynd.com&#x2F;Creating-a-fully-multiplayer-TicTacToe-on-Plynd covers in details how it works and how to get started.<p>The code for the tutorial is on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Plynd&#x2F;TicTacToe<p>I&#x27;d love to have your feedback on the techno in general, and more specifically on the concept of server functions - see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.plynd.com&#x2F;Part-V-Put-the-update-logic-server-side&#x2F;<p>Thanks a lot!<p>Laurent @ Plynd
======
laurentsigal
Links mentioned above for easier access:

\- [http://armsrace.plynd.com](http://armsrace.plynd.com)

\- [http://blog.plynd.com/Creating-a-fully-multiplayer-
TicTacToe...](http://blog.plynd.com/Creating-a-fully-multiplayer-TicTacToe-on-
Plynd)

\- [https://github.com/Plynd/TicTacToe](https://github.com/Plynd/TicTacToe)

\- [http://blog.plynd.com/Part-V-Put-the-update-logic-server-
sid...](http://blog.plynd.com/Part-V-Put-the-update-logic-server-side/)

